# Combining Meds



## nxreliant1864 (May 30, 2017)

So I'm treating my sick fish for Ich with API Super Ick Cure. I'm noticing some fish also have swollen abdomens. The ones with swollen abdomens seem a little malaise and just aren't acting normal. If I were to use API General Cure, should I wait until I finish the Ich treatment or can it be done simultaneously?
If not, once I finish the Ich treatment, should I do the 30-50% w/c and use carbon to remove the meds and wait a bit like 3 days so the carbon removes the Ich meds or do the w/c and start the General Cure. Then after general cure is done do the w/c again plus carbon?


Adam


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

What fish are you keeping? I have found in past experience throwing meds at tanks tends do do more harm then good. Do you have some pictures?

Dan


----------



## nxreliant1864 (May 30, 2017)

Not home ATM to take pics. 
The fish currently in quarantine are 3 pairs of guppies, neon & glowlight tetras, pair of swordtails, pair of bettas.

Hard to take a photo of the abdomen bc they don't stop moving. Lol


----------



## Zorya (Mar 26, 2017)

I know that Cory from Aquarium Coop does API general cure, API erythromycin, and Hikari Ich X all at the same time for quarantine and that's what I have my fish in now for quarantine (2x dwarf gouramis, 3x guppy). I think you should read the labels and make sure there are no chemicals that interact badly with each other - Ick X says don't use with sulfinates, for example, so there's no meds with sulfinate when I use Ich X. If you want to medicate both at the same time, use the full dose of both medications.

I can't say for sure whether your medicines will work together because I don't use the API ich cure, but look to see if anyone doses another general cure type medicine with the API ich cure.

If you can't find anything and nobody has a good answer for your specific medications, you can always try, but keep in mind you could lose those fish . You are taking a minimal risk if they are very sick in doing both medicines at the same time because they could die from the parasites or whatever before you get to the next treatment stage. (If not so sick, they might tough it out waiting for the second, separate round of meds.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Zorya said:


> I know that Cory from Aquarium Coop does API general cure, API erythromycin, and Hikari Ich X all at the same time for quarantine and that's what I have my fish in now for quarantine (2x dwarf gouramis, 3x guppy). I think you should read the labels and make sure there are no chemicals that interact badly with each other - Ick X says don't use with sulfinates, for example, so there's no meds with sulfinate when I use Ich X. If you want to medicate both at the same time, use the full dose of both medications.
> 
> I can't say for sure whether your medicines will work together because I don't use the API ich cure, but look to see if anyone doses another general cure type medicine with the API ich cure.
> 
> ...




Also, for the carbon - forgot this part - the medicines automatically degrade over time so you can do a water change then add activated carbon after to scrub the water of any degraded or active medicines, but something like a 30-50% water change will likely dilute your meds after 3 days to a negligible amount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nxreliant1864 (May 30, 2017)

The only reason why I asked was bc I saw Cory's video. But his Ich med was a different name brand so I didn't know. 

I have already lost 5 fish. At this point I want to fix this before it gets worse. I tried the heat and the fish were really look bad even with the air stones. But with the meds they are swimming and breathing better. 
The guppy who started this mess has been designated alien queen bc she had more spots than Star Trek's Dax. Smh
Then there's the swollen stomachs. Smh. 
I emailed Live Aquaria and flipped out. They told me I'm getting my money back but let's wait and see. It's unacceptable to have so many DOA's and such poor quality fish. Especially when you order from others and the fish are fine. Petco sucks.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

First I would treat the issue first noted.
Often whatever is the main issue can become 'clouded' by secondary issues.
When the main issue is taken care of properly then the secondary infection will be cured also hopefully.
Next buy fish from reputable breeders at places like AquaBid or forums like this one classified sections .
Good luck.


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

The manufacturer website will often tell you what you can combine the meds with. Given that both are API products I think your chances of finding something out on the website are even higher.


----------



## nxreliant1864 (May 30, 2017)

Coralbandit said:


> First I would treat the issue first noted.
> Often whatever is the main issue can become 'clouded' by secondary issues.
> When the main issue is taken care of properly then the secondary infection will be cured also hopefully.
> Next buy fish from reputable breeders at places like AquaBid or forums like this one classified sections .
> Good luck.


Agreed. 

As for the reputable breeders; I really love Rachel O'Learys fish. They are beautiful and so healthy. I will definitely be buying from her in the future. The Live Aquaria incident only occurred bc the other half kept nagging me over and over again bc of the leopard guppies. But that won't be happening again. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zorya (Mar 26, 2017)

I think LiveAquaria imports their stock, at least I've seen a couple posts of people with DOAs/ sicknesses similar to yours. I hope your next purchases through a home breeder go better because usually the large companies like Petco and online companies don't quarantine before selling, so the stock likely has diseases. I just got guppies today from a place like Petco, but not this chain and I looked at the particular tank/ fish I was looking to buy 2-3 times this week to see which ones survived and if any looked sickly. Unfortunately, you can't do that for online retailers. I really wish you better luck with your next fish - stay strong!


----------



## rhiro (Sep 21, 2012)

On the API website you can request for help using a drop down form to submit your question.


----------



## nxreliant1864 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks

Once I treat the Live Aquaria fish and monitor them for an extended period of time; do you think the meds would kill everything they have or shall I just keep the Live Aquaria fish separate forever. 
I'm afraid of introducing them into the tank with Rachel O'Leary's fish. Smh. 
I think I will leave them for months in quarantine. I'm terrified of the potential disaster they can inflict to the main tank inhabitants.


----------



## rhiro (Sep 21, 2012)

nxreliant1864 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Once I treat the Live Aquaria fish and monitor them for an extended period of time; do you think the meds would kill everything they have or shall I just keep the Live Aquaria fish separate forever.
> I'm afraid of introducing them into the tank with Rachel O'Leary's fish. Smh.
> I think I will leave them for months in quarantine. I'm terrified of the potential disaster they can inflict to the main tank inhabitants.


I understand your concern and you can never be 100% sure a fish is free of any other potential issues despite treating with meds so that becomes a personal choice. Logistics factors into my decision as I only have one small quarantine tank and two community tanks so after I treat/quarantine new fish they go into one of my main tanks. During quarantine the fish are well fed with more frequent water changes as I want to build up their immune system, put on size/weight, color up with the end goal of having a healthy appearance. At that point I am comfortable to move them out of quarantine.

Also, whether it is Live Aquaria, Rachel O'Leary or any other fish seller there is always the possibility the fish has some existing sickness. The advantage of buying from someone like Rachael is you are mitigating the potential risk the fish is sick. Where I live purchasing fish outside of the state requires a special permit that cost $ so I purchase everything locally and I pre-treat all new fish regardless if they are bought at PetCo/PetSmart or a LFS. I have read the arguments about why should we pre-treat fish if they do not show any signs of sickness but I look at it as no different than immunizing our dogs/cats and no one questions that. Sorry for going off on a tangent here but just wanted to express these thoughts.


----------



## nxreliant1864 (May 30, 2017)

I appreciate all the comments. 
And I forgot about how we immunize our cats and dogs whether they show illness or not. Something to think about when discussing meds during quarantine.


----------

